# Fruval fx5, a reliable filter?



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi there, I am thinking of buying a used fruval fx5 for 200 dollars. (3 years old)

Does anyone on here have this type of filter? Tell me if you like it!

thanks  

update: decided to buy the filter


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Opps...my noobness has shown through again. That seems like a fair deal..quite old though.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I have two of them. I bought them based on the opinion of people on this website and from what I learned they are a very good filter, powerful, with good water flow, however not the quietest filter on the market...Eheim are quieter, although I have never had any experience with an Eheim filter. The good news with the Fluval FX5 is that they hold plenty of media, parts are readily available, they are easy to clean, the motors seem to be bulletproof and I found that once I changed out a broken impeller and impeller bushing it became damn near silent in operation. They move a lot of water for their size so be prepared for added current in your tank.

I guess I was lucky, I picked one up that was six months old for 150 bucks, I had to replace the impeller and impeller bushing, but the seller paid for that and it cured the loud noise problem.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one, I kind of like it. I find that there's too much bypass and I don't like the way the water flows inside the filter. 

I prefer Rena XP filters of Eheims becuase there is less bypass and they're quieter. If I could afford the larger eheims I would buy them. FX5 is a decent filter for the price. Don't know if I'll buy another one unless I mod the inside of it. Don't really mind the noise, it's the water bypass that bothers me the most.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i have two of them they have been good filters i had an ehime before didnt care for it and it leaked badly , there not realy that noisey . with moving parts gonna have some noise , my thoughts are if u here it u knw its working


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

jkam said:


> I have one, I kind of like it. I find that there's too much bypass and I don't like the way the water flows inside the filter.
> 
> I prefer Rena XP filters of Eheims becuase there is less bypass and they're quieter. If I could afford the larger eheims I would buy them. FX5 is a decent filter for the price. Don't know if I'll buy another one unless I mod the inside of it. Don't really mind the noise, it's the water bypass that bothers me the most.


hey there, the rena filters look quite attractive to me, can you tell me were to buy an xp4, do you know ruffly how much they are new? Just so I can compare before I buy.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

firsttenor said:


> hey there, the rena filters look quite attractive to me, can you tell me were to buy an xp4, do you know ruffly how much they are new? Just so I can compare before I buy.


If I were you, I'd rather get the FX5. You'd need 2x XP4 to match the FX5.

You can get XP4 anywhere really. I'm not sure how much they are new (I think something like $160?), I got mine new from someone on the classifieds.

FX5 > XP4 on large tanks (75g or larger)
XP4 > FX5 on smaller tanks (60g or less)


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

The tank is 125g, so you suggest I go for the fx5 over the xp5?



jkam said:


> If I were you, I'd rather get the FX5. You'd need 2x XP4 to match the FX5.
> 
> You can get XP4 anywhere really. I'm not sure how much they are new (I think something like $160?), I got mine new from someone on the classifieds.
> 
> ...


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah for your tank, I'd use either 
2x xp4 
or 
fx5 + AC110

In my 90g tank I have fx5, 20g sump and AC110, but I like to over-filter


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

firsttenor said:


> The tank is 125g, so you suggest I go for the fx5 over the xp5?


I will vote for 2 x XP4 over the FX5. You ends up spending close to about the same but getting two filters and better control over flow at both end of the tank.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

what is the AC110 for?


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

if you don't mind me asking, what do you mean by bypass?
QUOTE=jkam;132861]I have one, I kind of like it. I find that there's too much bypass and I don't like the way the water flows inside the filter.

I prefer Rena XP filters of Eheims becuase there is less bypass and they're quieter. If I could afford the larger eheims I would buy them. FX5 is a decent filter for the price. Don't know if I'll buy another one unless I mod the inside of it. Don't really mind the noise, it's the water bypass that bothers me the most.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

bypass means that water passes through the filter but doesn't pass through all of the filter media in it. Basically it's being moved through the filter but not being filtered. 

I like to have at least 2 filters on any tank so I can clean one without having to worry about losing all the beneficial bacteria in the other filter. (thats what the AC110 is for)


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I bought mine about 3 months ago new... Can only hear it when it shuts off at 4 am to get rid of the air inside, great filter. I have one running on my 80 gallon african tank, the fish like to swim in the current.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Brisch said:


> I bought mine about 3 months ago new... Can only hear it when it shuts off at 4 am to get rid of the air inside, great filter. I have one running on my 80 gallon african tank, the fish like to swim in the current.


So I've decided to go ahead and buy the fx5, seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I love FX 5's. I run 2 on my 210 gallon and one on my 72 gallon. 

I would be a little wary about buying a 3 yr old filter that is out of warranty for $200 though. I think a new one is $350 at J&L and comes with a 3 year warranty. Not that there is anything wrong with the filter at 3 years, I would just pay more for a new one out of the box. 

Just make sure that it is plugged in and running when you pick it up(if possible)


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

I have both a Eheim 2028 pro 2 and FX5 on my 120.
I wouldn't buy a 3 year old FX5 or Eheim 2028 pro 2 for $200. The Ehiem is 10X more reliable then the FX5.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Great filters though $200 for a 3year old one is kinda way over priced, unless it comes with media.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> I have both a Eheim 2028 pro 2 and FX5 on my 120.
> I wouldn't buy a 3 year old FX5 or Eheim 2028 pro 2 for $200. The Ehiem is 10X more reliable then the FX5.


Really? How much would an eheim/fx5 be new?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

firsttenor said:


> Really? How much would an eheim/fx5 be new?


Yes really

Do some hard searching my friend you will find it for a reasonable price. For example i bought my FX5 brand new with no media for $350 4 years ago. I have seen it sold as low as $220 now a days. If i were to sell my FX5 to you i would sell it for around $100 with all the media. I need it though..


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

hgi said:


> Great filters though $200 for a 3year old one is kinda way over priced, unless it comes with media.


it comes with media, it was run for a year and stored for two


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Purchased my filter, I am very happy with it.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Petsmart had the fx5 on sale awhile ago for $225. I decided to go with a couple of used Ehiem pros instead for $120 each. I have both xps and eheims and I have more trouble with the xps breaking down and becoming noisy. My oldest eheim (bought used) is about 7 years old, been running for almost a year now with no problems. When the xps break down I switch to Ehiems as I have a few on standby ready to go. Eventually will run Eheims on all 11 tanks.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Shell Dweller said:


> Petsmart had the fx5 on sale awhile ago for $225. I decided to go with a couple of used Ehiem pros instead for $120 each. I have both xps and eheims and I have more trouble with the xps breaking down and becoming noisy. My oldest eheim (bought used) is about 7 years old, been running for almost a year now with no problems. When the xps break down I switch to Ehiems as I have a few on standby ready to go. Eventually will run Eheims on all 11 tanks.


Would you say that hangon filters are more reliable then canister filters in general?


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

To be honest I hate hangon filters. IMO Thier noisy, messy, and need cleaning more often, although I do have some on my smaller tanks that I havent changed over yet.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

firsttenor said:


> The tank is 125g, so you suggest I go for the fx5 over the xp5?


I sold my XP4 - running an FX5 and an AC110 on my 120G - with a VERY heavy bioload - the combination works geat


----------

